# Amonia Source



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

Hey I'm cycling my tank right now and I got my live sand and live rock in there. What a good amonia source for the live rock? Some people said brine shrimp


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

im pretty sure u can buy a chemical for that at ur LFS


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

can you give us the spec on your tank?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

raw shrimp, let it rot.


----------

